
I’d Rather Not Merge with Robots, Thank You - amoorthy
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-05-10/i-d-rather-not-merge-with-robots-thank-you
======
amoorthy
This is an opinion piece by a solid writer, and mathematician. This sentence
caught my eye: "[obsession with tech] will lead us to become such godlets,
augmenting ourselves step by step with technology in a process that will erase
our humanity, turning us into machine hybrids that seek only pleasure."

~~~
jp555
We are already machine hybrids. The alphabet is technology.

“I've come up with a set of rules that describe our reactions to technologies:
1\. Anything that is in the world when you’re born is normal and ordinary and
is just a natural part of the way the world works. 2\. Anything that's
invented between when you’re fifteen and thirty-five is new and exciting and
revolutionary and you can probably get a career in it. 3\. Anything invented
after you're thirty-five is against the natural order of things.”

― Douglas Adams

~~~
amoorthy
Nice quote and fair candor. But maybe we similarly trivialized technology in
the past and have suffered negative side-effects that could have been avoided
with forethought?

I'm not sure it's necessarily regulation but rather education that comes
alongside any technology.

It's hard to measure quality of life, particularly when keeping in mind the
famous saying "the best things in life are free". But I'd argue that many
technological advances have not necessarily improved quality of life.

